# How to empy my Yahoo Mail inbox



## Sathish (Oct 5, 2008)

pl help me to empty my yahoo mail inbox.
it has 40000+ mails..


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 5, 2008)

Betruger said:


> pl help me to empty my yahoo mail inbox.
> it has 40000+ mails..



The best option is to close the account permanently and re-open after that. It will purge all the emails available to that account.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 5, 2008)

how to close..? without losing further mail..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 5, 2008)

Use the new Yahoo Interface. IT loads all the mails AFAIK as i know or it loads atleast 400 mails in my Folder 

PRess Ctrl + A and then Del


----------



## adi007 (Oct 5, 2008)

Betruger said:


> pl help me to empty my yahoo mail inbox.
> it has 40000+ mails..



Just forget that yahoo mail id
obviously ur id is in the list of many email spam lists and there by it is better to forget that id and get on with a new id


----------

